# Letzte Änderung in SQL-Server



## luigied (24. September 2009)

Hi @all,

gibt es in SQL Server die Möglichkeit, sich nur Einträge anzeigen zu lassen, die nach einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt eingefügt oder geändert wurden?

Es reicht, wenn das für einzelne Tabellen funktioniert.^^

Ich habe leider keine Datumsspalte mit dem Änderungsdatum in den Tabellen und kann auch keine hinzufügen. Dazu fehlen mir die Rechte^^

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

mfg LuigiEd


----------



## Alex F. (26. September 2009)

meinst du Datenänderungen ?

Generell gibt es beim sql-Server die Möglichkeit eine Audit - Funktionalität einzuschalten - diese ist allerdings erst ab sql Server 2008 verfügbar. Sonst kannst du dir nur über einen Trigger helfen der die Daten dann in eine andere Tabelle oder sogar in eine andere Datenbank reinschreibt. 

Allerdings wenn du nicht genug rechte hast um eine Tabelle zu ändern dann fehlt dir mit Sicherheit auch das Recht einen Trigger anzulegen.

Grüsse bb


----------

